# Ryobi trimmer problem



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I was given a ryobi trimmer and was told that the person before me had put to much oil in the gas mixture and it quit working. I tore apart the carburetor last night and cleaned it out. I put it back together and nothing. I even tried starting fluid. It has good spark. Should i get a carburetor repair kit? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Putting in a new carb kit would be a good idea to me.
Check to see which carb manufacturer it is
If Walbro, the following two sites will get you about all there is to know
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/
http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp

The following site if ZAMA:
http://www.zamacarb.com/tips.html


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

reaglebeagle said:


> I was given a ryobi trimmer and was told that the person before me had put to much oil in the gas mixture and it quit working. I tore apart the carburetor last night and cleaned it out. I put it back together and nothing. I even tried starting fluid. It has good spark. Should i get a carburetor repair kit? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


Need to know what carb you have to determine the correct part # for the correct kit 
if the person before had too much oil in the fuel mix then chances are the muffler is clogged up with carbon deposits this can cause running problems also 




thanks 
calvin


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

If the carburetor needs a rebuild kit wouldn't it try to start with a spray of starting fluid? I sprayed the muffler with some carburetor cleaner. Is that the best way to clean it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

reaglebeagle said:


> If the carburetor needs a rebuild kit wouldn't it try to start with a spray of starting fluid? I sprayed the muffler with some carburetor cleaner. Is that the best way to clean it? Thanks for your help.


it may help clean it but i normally just take a wire brush and wire brush the parts in the muffler if the muffler can be taken apart that way it dont get any chemical that could cause a fire 

i never used starting fluid on a 2 cycle engine before so i cannot answer that part i have on a 4 cycle though


----------

